# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  فعلا تستحق القراءه

## النسر2

*
 رجل فقير زوجته تصنع الزبدة و هو يبيعها في المدينة لاحد البقالات وكانت  الزوجة تعمل الزبدة على شكل كرة وزنها كيلو وهو يبيعها لصاحب البقالة  ويشتري بثمنها حاجات البيت

 ... ... ... وفي أحد الايام شك صاحب المحل بالوزن... ... فقام ووزن كل كرة من كرات الزبده فوجدها٩٠٠ جرام، فغضب من الفقير

 وعندما حضر الفقير في اليوم الثاني قابله بغضب وقال له لن أشتري منك يا  غشاش تبيعني الزبدة على أنها كيلو ولكنها أقل من الكيلو بمائة جرام

 حينها حزن الفقير ونكس رأسه ثم قال نحن يا سيدي لا نملك ميزان ولكني اشتريت منك كيلو من السكر وجعلته لي مثقال كي أزن به الزبدة

 تيقـن تماماً أن مكيالــك يُكال لـــكَ بــــه سبحان الله

*

----------

